# Getting confessions



## RandomDude

I have a thread on the ladies' lounge in regards to my wife's sexual addiction which is very difficult to get her to admit that it's a problem. Here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/28155-trying-understand-missus.html

However I have no idea of how to get her to confess or to see that it's a problem either then starting another fight in the near future once she's healed up abit after the last one. She won't see it as a problem as:

- I'm a man, and men are supposedly 'cum machines', hence I should be lucky that I get a lot of intimacy.
- She is completely loyal, and thus I should also feel lucky.
- Her needs are 'natural'... but 3-6+ hrs a day... I don't think so

She is a good wife in other ways, she's honest with me, sometimes she does the silent thing but it's bearable as she does take care of the house and our little angel. I guess I should also be thankful for the intimacy but it's a bit too much than I can bear. The differences of our sex drives have been the topic of quite a few fights, it's persistent and boring and annoying.

She is very cunning, manipulative, and good with words. I suspect that her sex drive is a result of her past which makes it a very deep issue that she requires counselling for, but she won't see it. So what can I do?


----------



## stupad

Hey Random . . . I read through the other thread. She does not know there is a problem - or not ready to admit it. You are looking for her to confess, admit, acknowledge, whatever to something she cannot see. I don't recall if you ever asked her about MC or sexC. A long shot, maybe after one of your fights about her sex drive you can suggest that you both go for sexC - esp given that there is clearly a disconnect between what you are both looking for. I posted in another thread the drunken husband's perspective and my being oblivious as to how determinental my drinking had become - I think there maybe some similarities.


----------



## Grayson

It might result in the fight you're trying to avoid, but check out
http://www.slaafws.org
There's a 40-question self-assessment there that my wife took and it really opened her eyes. Within the week, she'd found a local meeting and started attending.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Thanks for the replies, aye the first step is for her to take the online test. Anticipating her response however, I have to make sure she takes it seriously, I just don't know how. In the meantime, have to eat a ton of tuna cans. This is a very embarrassing and emasculating thing really... hell good thing this is anonymous. 

So far I'm putting on a face and smile (learnt it from the missus), but I need to plan a possible approach to resolve this sex addiction issue; A lighthearted approach won't work as she won't take it seriously, an aggressive one will just get her to put up her shields (but will also make her angry and silly and cute, my favourite approach! But never worked so far in regards to this issue).

An assertive one is difficult because that's her 'battlefield' where she can be rather irritatingly cunning - we'll either end up in square one or with her raising her flag over my defeated carcass. Meh... I'm stuck...


----------



## YinPrincess

Perhaps she's Histrionic?? Hey... I hear a lot of guys complaining about the opposite problem... 

What is it about her past do you think contributes to her 'problem'??


----------

